# Diet for a 19 weeks



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I'm just curious to pick your brains: Whistler's going on 5 months and he's eating 5 cups a day (2 morning, 1 lunch and 2 at supper).. I think he could eat more if I put more on his plate! He's 40lbs right now (see pics)... Should I give him more??

He gets 3 days of daycare a week which tires in out completely and gets a good 2X 45 minutes/day on/off leash time on offdays from daycare..

Any thoughts?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

My goodness! What a hungry boy. He doesn't look too thin to me, so I don't think you need to give him more than he's getting.

We've been giving Ruby (who is 22 weeks) 3 cups a day (1 cup 3x a day) since she was 10 or 11 weeks old, and we haven't needed to increase it at all. She's growing well and not too thin. You can see her ribs when she is lying down and when she's turned to the side, which is what I have read/been told Vizslas should be like. She's currently 32 pounds. She's a girl, so naturally smaller than a male.

Ruby always acts famished when we are preparing her food (whines, barks, yips and is really excited) and she eats it rather quickly, but she doesn't beg for food at any other time during the day ... so I don't think she feels hungry.

What kind of food are you feeding Whistler? That just seems like a ton of food for a 5 month old, active or not!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Very handsome boy!!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I think he looks like he'd getting plenty for now. Very cute too!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!

He just eats and eats and eats! We have him on Hill's puppy for large dog that is sold exclusively at the vet's office. We just followed our vet's advice on the food... He seems to be taking it with stride but seeing as though he's our first pup, I don't have a real base to compare from..


----------

